# New Arrival



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't remember anything that has got me so excited since I started collecting watches.

I have always been intrigued by this watch and when I saw it in the flesh I knew I had to have it.

It comes in a fairly nondescript round black box:










But it gets better (unlike the photography):



















I don't think I'll be taking it off for a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

mmmm







yummy nice buy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

rondeco said:


> That's a slick looking watch Bob , 80's or 90's ? ........or maybe new I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ron.

It is an Ocean 2000, the name alluding to its water resistance (in meters).

According to an extract from IWC's records, it was first sold on 22 December 1995, so it was probably a very nice Christmas present.

It has an auto IWC movement, calibre 375.21, which is based on the ETA 2892.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Never seen that one before - looks great


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice, what are the dimensions and is it 2000m wr?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Stunning, great buy.

Dave


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments.

Ventura, it is water resistant to 2000 metres and measures 42.6mm wide, but only 12mm high.

This link  may be of interest to anyone who wants to know a bit more about this watch, and one of its relatives.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Way cool. Well done.


----------

